# Fenced yards at retirement communities and more than 2 dogs allowed?



## wassuup (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi happy Sunday everyone!  This is my first post!  My husband & I live in California.  I don't want to retire here because it's so expensive.  Well if we win the lottery then I will think about retiring here.  LOL!!!  I am doing some research into Retirement communities in Florida and Nevada.  I can't find if they allow fences. We have currently 5 small dogs (mini doxies).  One of them is a foster dog.  They know how to use the doggie door so a fenced yard would be a plus.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## jujube (Sep 9, 2019)

Since quite a few retirement communities include mowing in their amenities (covered by your homeowners' dues), fences are banned to make it easier for the crews to mow.   That's probably the only reason they'd be disallowed.


----------



## Trade (Sep 9, 2019)

If I move to a retirement community I'm going to make sure the HOA has strict rules about pets.

One of the main reasons I would have to move to such a place would be for the peace and quite, not to have to listen to 5 yappin dogs.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 9, 2019)

Each community has its own rules and levels of enforcement.

Zillow, realtor.com and others have listings with pictures and info for specific properties.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi Wassup!

Sorry I can't help you but....


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 9, 2019)

I think in California you are only allowed 4 dogs per household.

I’m sure there are exceptions and may vary from county to county but that is what I’ve heard.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 9, 2019)

Hello there Wassup.  I don't know anything about such communities but wish you much good luck with it!  And..


----------



## Lara (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi wassup!  Welcome!

I have 2 dogs and a large fenced yard they can see out of (looks like wrought-iron pickets but is actually black-aluminum. When I broke my shoulder (and hurt my knees) I couldn't walk them enough so the fence was a Godsend. 

Have you considered downsizing to a smaller home in a buyers-market area with low property taxes? And on 1/2 acre so you have room to fence in 1/4 acre of it? Moving from CA will see you oodles in taxes no matter where you go, just about.

Nevada and Florida night and day in every way. I'm curious why you chose them.


----------



## gennie (Sep 11, 2019)

Welcome from south central Florida.  Some retirement communities don't allow pets at all but most do.  However, I doubt any will allow as many as 5 dogs.  You may need to find acreage with kennel zoning.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 11, 2019)

No idea wassup but welcome to our community. 
I love dogs


----------



## wassuup (Sep 12, 2019)

Lara said:


> Hi wassup!  Welcome!
> 
> I have 2 dogs and a large fenced yard they can see out of (looks like wrought-iron pickets but is actually black-aluminum. When I broke my shoulder (and hurt my knees) I couldn't walk them enough so the fence was a Godsend.
> 
> ...


Lara I have been looking at non retirement community housing also.  I like the idea of the retirement communities because of all the activities in them.  We live currently in Mariposa, CA on 5 acres and that is way too much to take care of now that we are getting "older".   I picked Nevada & Florida because of the taxes, lower taxes that they don't/do have.  

I realize Nevada & Florida are completely different and each has there good points and bad points.  In Florida I was thinking central or west coast.


----------



## wassuup (Sep 12, 2019)

Trade said:


> If I move to a retirement community I'm going to make sure the HOA has strict rules about pets.
> 
> One of the main reasons I would have to move to such a place would be for the peace and quite, not to have to listen to 5 yappin dogs.


How do you know my dogs "yap"?


----------



## wassuup (Sep 12, 2019)

gennie said:


> Welcome from south central Florida.  Some retirement communities don't allow pets at all but most do.  However, I doubt any will allow as many as 5 dogs.  You may need to find acreage with kennel zoning.


What is Kennel zoning?  How much "acreage" are you talking about?  I realize that some communities don't allow dogs or have a limit, I'm not looking at those ones.  That is easy to find out, it's a bit harder to find out about the fencing.


----------



## Trade (Sep 12, 2019)

wassuup said:


> How do you know my dogs "yap"?



My daughter has three mini Dachshunds. That's how I know. They are cute, and I like them just fine. last winter I visited her and her husband out in California. One of them, Louie, slept with me in the guest bed almost every night. He's a sweet heart.





But that does not mean I want to live next to someone with 5 dogs? Been there, done that. I had a next door neighbor in Florida that had 7.  He moved in after the couple that lived next door got divorced and put the house up for rent. He'd just let them out into his fenced in back yard and let them bark up a storm. Then the elderly lady on the other side of me died and a young couple bought the house and they had two dogs, one of them a mini Dachshund  and they did the same thing. Let them out into their fenced in yard and let them bark up a storm. For me, my own home became a living Hell. I ended up selling my house well below market value just to get the Hell out of there as fast as I could.

It has been my experience that the majority of dog owners are completely oblivious to how annoying their precious little darlings are to other people. So if you are looking for sympathy and understanding you won't get it from me.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2019)

Trade said:


> It has been my experience that the majority of dog owners are completely oblivious to how annoying their precious little darlings are to other people. So if you are looking for sympathy and understanding you won't get it from me.
> 
> View attachment 76340


You’re a grumpy old man is an understatement. 

Yes some dogs are yappy and annoying. Something I’m well aware of which is why I don’t allow ours to be that way BUT I’d also like to add that they aren’t nearly as annoying as some people’s  kids who get left in the backyard.


----------



## gennie (Sep 12, 2019)

wassuup said:


> What is Kennel zoning?  How much "acreage" are you talking about?  I realize that some communities don't allow dogs or have a limit, I'm not looking at those ones.  That is easy to find out, it's a bit harder to find out about the fencing.



Laws, rules and regulations vary with each state as well as the counties within each state.


----------



## Trade (Sep 12, 2019)

By the way. What ever happened to the concept of "The Family Dog" 

When I was a kid if people had a dog, they had one. 

Timmy had Lassie. 

Rusty had Rin Tin tin. 

I had dogs when I was growing up. But never more that one at a time. 

That's it. 

One dog per household was the norm. 

Now it seems everybody has to have 3, 4, 5 , 6, ot 7 dogs. 

What's up with that?


----------



## Trade (Sep 12, 2019)

Keesha said:


> You’re a grumpy old man is an understatement.
> 
> BUT I’d also like to add that they aren’t nearly as annoying as some people kids who get left in the backyard.



Kids?

What kids?

Hardly anyone is having kids anymore.

They just get 3 or more dogs instead.

And the few kids that there are these days?  

You almost never see them playing outside. 

They stay indoors and play on their electronic gadgets.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 12, 2019)

Trade said:


> They just get 3 or more dogs instead.


Seems people are making wiser decisions.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 13, 2019)

My ex lives in one of those communities with a Home Owners Assoc. Most were of retirement age. It was a bunch of old farts, who did nothing but make up rules, gossip, and fight among themselves. The printout of their rule book was well over an inch thick. There were two factions, and each faction had their own lawyer. They had what I called the "old biddies patrol". It was these retired women, who would pile into a car and "patrol" the area. They would plaster the place with post-it notes. They left a note that my ex's cat was seen looking out the window. OMG!!  Will these horrors ever end!!! My ex was fined $25 for using her lawn mower  @ 11:45, AM, 15 minutes earlier than she was allowed. One of her neighbors rated her out. I had a hard time living with the petty nonsense, and  downright viciousness of the HOA. My point is why saddle yourself with rules from a HOA, when you don't have to live in a community.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 13, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> My ex lives in one of those communities with a Home Owners Assoc. Most were of retirement age. It was a bunch of old farts, who did nothing but make up rules, gossip, and fight among themselves. The printout of their rule book was well over an inch thick. There were two factions, and each faction had their own lawyer. They had what I called the "old biddies patrol". It was these retired women, who would pile into a car and "patrol" the area. They would plaster the place with post-it notes. They left a note that my ex's cat was seen looking out the window. OMG!!  Will these horrors ever end!!! My ex was fined $25 for using her lawn mower  @ 11:45, AM, 15 minutes earlier than she was allowed. One of her neighbors rated her out. I had a hard time living with the petty nonsense, and  downright viciousness of the HOA. My point is why saddle yourself with rules from a HOA, when you don't have to live in a community.


So agree... can't imagine what it would be like living where everyone is "watching" you to try to find something to complain about.  And for this you pay, already?  Please.

Last week our neighbor had a skeet shoot...can you even imagine what a HOA would say about that?!  And, they have 4 kids and 2 dogs (one of which is an Irish Wolfhound, (the largest breed in the world) , chickens, and 3 kittens!  Of course, they also have 8 acres...lol.

We've lived on our own for so long think they would probably take up a collection and pay hub and I to leave...hey, maybe that's a good way to make some extra dough!


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi and welcome!  

I am a dog lover.  I’m thinking you will have a zero chance of having 4 or 5 dogs in a retirement community. Most retirement communities are designed with smaller lots, homes close together, and many regulations.  Because honestly that’s what most retired couples are looking for.  Peace and quiet.  

I have a condo in a private gated country club community of the gulf coast of Florida.  A bit different from a retirement community.  But probably similar rules. You may have 1 dog if you live in a condo and two if in an executive home.  Maximum weight of 60lbs each.  Years ago people had labs, collies, shepherds, spaniels.  Now the rage is small dogs. But they are the noisy ones causing frustration with many non dog condo owners.

 Interestingly, we got an email this week discussing issues with people with and this is the wording...”small yappy dogs” which are annoying everyone.  New rules are being implemented that if your dog is turned in for disruptive behavior to other owners you will get a warning. Second offense is a $100 fine, third offense and the dog must go.

We take our shepherd lab mix down with us all the time.  You could break into our condo and Bella would give you a look and go back to sleep.  Two people in our building have the small yappers and honestly, they are beyond annoying. I know people in our building have gone to these people’s doors and complained.  

I would think you would need a single family home in a regular neighborhood, however, I still doubt you could have more than 3 dogs.

Have you ever been to Florida? It is a very interesting and unique state.  So many different areas and all are as different as different planets!

Good luck in your search.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 14, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> My ex lives in one of those communities with a Home Owners Assoc. Most were of retirement age. It was a bunch of old farts, who did nothing but make up rules, gossip, and fight among themselves. The printout of their rule book was well over an inch thick. There were two factions, and each faction had their own lawyer. They had what I called the "old biddies patrol". It was these retired women, who would pile into a car and "patrol" the area. They would plaster the place with post-it notes. They left a note that my ex's cat was seen looking out the window. OMG!!  Will these horrors ever end!!! My ex was fined $25 for using her lawn mower  @ 11:45, AM, 15 minutes earlier than she was allowed. One of her neighbors rated her out. I had a hard time living with the petty nonsense, and  downright viciousness of the HOA. My point is why saddle yourself with rules from a HOA, when you don't have to live in a community.


I had no interest in living in a 55+ or HOA community before reading this, but this post sure galvanized my position.  Someone has a problem with a cat looking out the window?  Talk about people needing to get a life!  Good grief!!!


----------



## Liberty (Sep 14, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I had no interest in living in a 55+ or HOA community before reading this, but this post sure galvanized my position.  Someone has a problem with a cat looking out the window?  Talk about people needing to get a life!  Good grief!!!


Isn't that the truth Star...so glad we went to Florida for years to stay in that beachfront condo. Between the gawky old griping geezers and the "assessments" and regular condo fees and the noise each morning of them emptying the trash or mowing the lawns, it was a real education.
Just heard they assessed another several grand ( each unit owner)  for repairs and insurance policy upgrades.  Of course, that is on top of the normal monthly condo fees...and those units were realy small!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 16, 2019)

wassuup said:


> Hi happy Sunday everyone!  This is my first post!  My husband & I live in California.  I don't want to retire here because it's so expensive.  Well if we win the lottery then I will think about retiring here.  LOL!!!  I am doing some research into Retirement communities in Florida and Nevada.  I can't find if they allow fences. We have currently 5 small dogs (mini doxies).  One of them is a foster dog.  They know how to use the doggie door so a fenced yard would be a plus.
> Thanks for any help!



Welcome!

I don't know much about Florida or Nevada, but I know you would not find such accommodation here.  The retirement communities only allow one small dog or a cat, and I've never seen any fences in any of them I've visited.

I couldn't bear to live in any of the retirement communities I've seen here --  too many nosy neighbors and the HOA in your face about every single thing you do.  Just not for me.


----------

